# lennox HP29-024-1P



## ronnieredline (May 14, 2015)

im licensed in hvac, have universal, i only work on mine or the familys hvac.

i have a lennox model HP29-024-1P  could not get the compressor to come on, bought a new start cap for it, it has a resistor across the terminals, just like the old one, except the old one was about 2" in diameter the new one is about 1 1/2". anyway got it hooked up and it made a loud snap sound, made a loud whistle and then smoked so much i ran for cover, i was peaking around the corner waiting for lift off ! ! ! finally i got the nerve to pull the disconnect, all though the comnpressor started up and semed to run fine while all of this was happening??? could it be hooked up backwards? there is no neg or pos on the cap? could it have been a bad one even though its new?
im really trying to figure this one out.
anyone here know about these lennox models??


----------



## kok328 (May 15, 2015)

You have a license but no experience? Did you test the old cap before replacing or just guessing on a fix?  Inspect the connections to the compressor. On a two pole cap and on AC versus DC there is no pos/neg.


----------



## WyrTwister (May 25, 2015)

The resistor is probably a bleed down resistor .

     What was the voltage rating and mfd rating of the old cap ?  The new cap ?

God bless
Wyr


----------

